# Blizzard truck mount



## bjhawk (Nov 5, 2010)

Blizzard mount from 05 Ford F350. Like new, only a couple drives plowed before truck died. Complete with bolts. $350 obo


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

any pictures and do you know what plow was on it


----------



## bjhawk (Nov 5, 2010)

I had a 760 and 810 on it


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Interested. Could you send me a text 269. 830. 834seven. Thanks


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Where in Michigan are you? I'll take it


----------



## bjhawk (Nov 5, 2010)

Muskegon county


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

4.5hrs from me damn, any chance your headed towards IL in the near future?


----------



## bjhawk (Nov 5, 2010)

Call 2318210633 maybe we can work something out


----------



## Darby (Nov 1, 2017)

bjhawk said:


> I had a 760 and 810 on it
> View attachment 167808
> View attachment 167809


Do you still have this ?


----------



## Darby (Nov 1, 2017)

bjhawk said:


> Blizzard mount from 05 Ford F350. Like new, only a couple drives plowed before truck died. Complete with bolts. $350 obo


Do you still have this ?


----------

